# Name Ideas for "Stud" Boy/Male Hedgehog? Clever and Funny?



## Amanda1987 (Jan 30, 2015)

I got a new boy hedgehog that I need a name for BUT I need some help. I see him being this "Stud" boy with an attitude and having lots of females always being in love with him haha. 

Any ideas? I would compare him to a Brad Pitt of our celebrities hehe


----------



## Flamepool (Apr 11, 2015)

Hmm. Chase, Clyde, Zander. Any of those work?


----------



## Amanda1987 (Jan 30, 2015)

Its been a month and we still haven't named my hedgehog!

I need some help!

I like the idea of "Zeus"


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Amanda1987 said:


> Its been a month and we still haven't named my hedgehog!
> 
> I need some help!
> 
> I like the idea of "Zeus"


To be fair, you didn't respond to the suggestions that were given. But it sounds like you've picked a name.


----------



## Amanda1987 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm totally sorry! but its like I'm the worst person at deciding.

Sorry for the no reply. I do appreciate the help


----------



## Amanda1987 (Jan 30, 2015)

OK OK thread closed now haha!

I am going with the name Zeus 

__________________
hedgehogzeus.tumblr.com


----------



## Stufflet (May 23, 2015)

Amanda1987 said:


> I got a new boy hedgehog that I need a name for BUT I need some help. I see him being this "Stud" boy with an attitude and having lots of females always being in love with him haha.
> 
> Any ideas? I would compare him to a Brad Pitt of our celebrities hehe


This is more of an older generation celebrity, but how 'bout 
"Jack Prickleson"?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is a year old...please check the dates before posting so you don't bring up old dead threads.


----------

